# Lima como a la 1 de la mañana =)



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Hola tell me.......las fotos cheveres aunk algunas ya se movieron demsiado jejeje no sera que tabas con copitas  weno te felicito por k nos has hehco conocer en parte por medio de estas fotos la vida nocturna de San isidro, miraflores y Surco...... Grax


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Hola tell me, bienvenida al foro, no te preocupes por las fotos, lo que se agradece es el aporte...*


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Bienvenida al Foro!!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> Interesante tour a esas horas... Muy noble tu aporte, se agradece, ya con la práctica te van a ir saliendo mejores fotos nocturnas.
> 
> saludos


Así nos van a salir a nosotros las fotos de Trujillo a la una de la madrugada!!!! 

Tell me Bienvenida al foro.. entrar aportando siempre es lo mas chèvere que pueden hacer... gracias por el thread!!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Así nos van a salir a nosotros las fotos de Trujillo a la una de la madrugada!!!!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

hola tellme
ni te digo yo como me salen las fotos de noche, parece que me hubiera tomado un galón de :cheers:, y yo no pruebo ni gota de alcohol, por eso nunca tomo fotos de noche, sobretodo en la calle:nuts:. Yo también vi ese programa de Línea y Punto.
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::banana::banana:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Cámara Borracha!

jaja, en fin, tomas...diferentes, pero todo aporte es bienvenido. Además no creo que en el foro teníamos fotos de madrugada.

PD: Bienvenida.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Bienvenida al foro!

Las tomas me parecieron bastante interesantes, esos movimientos de cámara le dan un toque especial. Me gusto mucho la primera.


----------



## soshi (Aug 1, 2007)

que feo que mueves la camara, no sabes tomar fotos hno: como crees que calificamos a esto?


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Y si tu supieras tomar fotos sabrias que hacerlo de noche desde un carro o a velocidad es imposible a menos que subas el ISO a niveles que casi ninguna camara tiene tirando al tacho la calidad de la foto.
Como quieres que califiquemos eso?


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

A la 1!? tan temprano y ya te regresabas a dormir? jeje buenas fotos.

A veces pienso que soshi tiene 11 años :lol:


----------



## tell_me (Nov 15, 2007)

soshi said:


> que feo que mueves la camara, no sabes tomar fotos hno: como crees que calificamos a esto?


io no he venido aka para q me califiken, solo keria compartir las fotos, ok? U_U


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

soshi said:


> que feo que mueves la camara, no sabes tomar fotos hno: como crees que calificamos a esto?


:lol:Ay no la gente tan desubicada siempre pidiendo y criticando y nunca dan nada de sí.

Habrase visto!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

soshi soshi :no:


----------

